# Steamaholics Shirts & Aprons - Order Status



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone who wants* Steamaholics Shirts or Aprons* needs to have the order in my hands by midnight Sept 30th. Orders received after that time will be returned. Thanks.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Steamaholics Shirts & Aprons - Less Than Two Weeks Left to Order*

A little over a week left.


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Steamaholics Shirts & Aprons - Less Than Two Weeks Left to Order*

Argh! I sent my order in on 11 Sept and it just came back as undeliverable. It turns out I had typed your street address number as 145 vice the correct 154. So, I'm putting it in the mail today (correctly addressed) in the hopes that I'll make the deadline.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Steamaholics Shirts & Aprons - Less Than Two Weeks Left to Order*

Should get here from Vermont okay Lyn... there's still 6 days of mail delivery left.  

I got the first order of shirts today. It may be Friday before i can get to the post office to get them off. Work is crazy right now.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Steamaholics Shirts & Aprons - Less Than Two Weeks Left to Order*

Are you cashing the checks right away or delaying that until the order is placed? I have been watching my account to see if the check was cashed as assurance that you had received the order, but I have not seen that happen, so I am wondering if my missive was received.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Steamaholics Shirts & Aprons - Less Than Two Weeks Left to Order*

Semper... yes, your order was received. I cashed the checks for the first order at the time I actually placed it with the vendor so I could pay them for it. I have not yet placed the second order as I'm waiting for a few more to come in - hence those who missed the first run haven't had their checks cashed yet. 

The first order was for 19-20 shirts counting orders for more than one. I haven't yet received nearly that many to place a second one, so I've been holding off. It costs the vendor less to ship more shirts at once than it does to ship onesies and twosies. To achieve a better price point, I try to order in quantity. 

Considering the small number of orders I have now for the second run, and the PMs and emails I've received about orders being in the mail, I will most likely wait another week before placing the second and final order on Oct. 1st or 2nd. I will cash all the remain checks at that time.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

*RE: Steamaholics Shirts & Aprons - Less Than Two Weeks Left to Order*

Dwight 
Make sure you check my last PM in the thread. Senior Momement. Just look at my SA#


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

*RE: Steamaholics Shirts & Aprons - Less Than Two Weeks Left to Order*

Dwight 
Will you be at Marty's? 

Jerry


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Steamaholics Shirts & Aprons - Less Than Two Weeks Left to Order*

Jim - I'll take care of it. 

Jerry - I'm afraid not. Still have a day job.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

*RE: Steamaholics Shirts & Aprons - Less Than Two Weeks Left to Order*

OK thanks, I was hoping.....need to find a printer....


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Steamaholics Shirts & Aprons - Less Than Two Weeks Left to Order*

OK thanks, I was hoping.....need to find a printer....Not sure what that means...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Steamaholics Shirts & Aprons - Less Than Two Weeks Left to Order*

Dwight: Hopefuly you will get my order in time. Mailed 9/19. Later RJD


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Steamaholics Shirts & Aprons - Less Than Two Weeks Left to Order*

Just an FYI - I will be mailing out the first order of shirts tomorrow (if I can make it to the post office - day job) or Tuesday (if I can't). I got them all boxed up and addressed this evening. The second and final order will be submitted to the vendor Tuesday or Wednesday. Thanks to all who took part in this little venture. 

I like the new polo shirt better than the previous ones. Lighter weight and slightly darker navy color makes the logo and lettering stand out even better. The long sleeve denim shirt looks virtually identical so far as I can see at a quick glance. 

The shirts came to me all folded and bagged, with a printed copy of each order included in each bag, so I didn't remove and inspect each one and just boxed them up as is. Check your shirts for errors/defects when you get them. I seriously doubt there will be any problems, but if someone gets unlucky, let me know and we'll make it right.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Steamaholics Shirts & Aprons - Less Than Two Weeks Left to Order*

I managed to make it to the post office, so the first order shirts are in the mail. I will be sending out PM's with USPS tracking numbers later tonight or tomorrow to those members who made the first order and whose shirts I mailed. 

Scanned all the order forms I have that comprise the second and final order this morning as well. I will wait to see if any orders show up this afternoon before zipping everything and sending them off to the vendor. If I haven't yet cashed your check, I will be doing so in the next day or two.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Steamaholics Shirts & Aprons - Less Than Two Weeks Left to Order*

Dwight;

I just wanted to let you know that my shirt arrived today, and it looks GREAT! Thank you for all your efforts.

I missed the first go round, because I did not have a steamer as yet - just the yearning for one. I will probably wear it for the first time next Saturday, 10/12/13. I am hosting our local club at my house, and this will give me a good "excuse" to run my locomotive.

Best Wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Steamaholics Shirts & Aprons - Less Than Two Weeks Left to Order*

That's great Dave!! Heard from others on the East Coast that they've gotten theirs today too. That's FAST!!! Two days from the West Coast to the East Coast.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Dwight, Yep got mine yesterday too. They look great. Thanks for your efforts on this. 
Greg R.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The second and final order of shirts and aprons was emailed to the vendor yesterday (thought I already posted this yesterday - must have gotten caught in the 90-second rule).


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I take it Dwight that my order made it for THE 2ND run. Later RJD


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I take it Dwight that my order made it for THE 2ND run.Correct.


----------



## NeilK (Jun 17, 2013)

Came home from a trip and there was my Steamaholics shirt...nice job!!

Thank you for all your efforts.

Neil


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Great Neil!!! Glad you like it!!


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

G'day Dwight, 

Got mine yesterday. 
Look great. 
Thanks for all the work & effort. 

Craig


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dwight. Looking forward to its arrival. Later RJD


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Craig. All reports so far are positive.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

As was previously posted, the second order of shirts and aprons was emailed to the vendor on the 2nd. We had a few wrinkles to iron out - final pricing, missing member information, etc. - but things are now going forward. I deposited the checks yesterday, so those who haven't yet seen their checks cashed should see that happen in the next day or so as the checks clear the bank. 

I expect to have the shirts probably sometime next week (though that's a rough guess on my part). Having each one custom embroidered takes more time than buying something that's already in stock. The vendor is also a small outfit that first has to order the shirts needed from their vendor and wait to receive them before the custom embroidery can even start.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I wore my Steamaholics shirt for the first time today. I was hosting our local large scale club's October meeting. Sparse attendance, but those of us who were here had a great time.

The Millie exceeded all expectations: first run was 19 minutes - second run was 22 minutes. Glad that someone told me that trick about cutting the gas off once the safety lifts - then topping off the gas tank and lighting off again. It was a wet day, but we were running on the carport. The locomotive had some great plumes. We may even try to hold another meeting in November. Our club president wants me to be sure to bring the steamer to that meeting.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Heard from the shirt vendor today... the shirts should ship to me on Saturday.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Cool!!!! 
Christmas in OCT,


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight:

Any up date to the orders. I have not received mine as yet? Thanks Later RJD


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The vendor had told me they would ship to me a week ago Saturday the 19th. As yet I haven't received them. I sent an email requesting status on Friday the 25th. So far I have yet to hear back. If I don't hear anything today I'll call or email tomorrow.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dwight. Later RJD


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, the shirts and aprons were waiting for me when I got to work this morning. I will try and box them up and address them over the next couple of days and hopefully get them to the post office Thursday or Friday.


----------



## bf2468 (Jun 24, 2013)

Dwight, 

Thank you for the update and for all of the time you have spent making this happen for all of us. I am looking forward to receiving my package. 

Bob


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep I agree it's well worth the wait and Appriciate what Dwight has done. Later RJD


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

OK gentlemen - all the shirts are in the mail (except Gary Woolard's which seems to have gotten lost in the shuffle - working on it). This order was quite a bit larger than the first, and considering the speed with which the last ones arrived, I'm not going to bother sending out emails with tracking numbers this time though I do have them. If you don't get your shirts within 4-5 days, email me and we'll look into it.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

DE 
Arrived in good order today. Very nice product. Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, my shirts just arrived, and look great. 

Thanks for doing this again. 

Larry


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The USPS is fast these days!

Package arrived... all is well.

THANK YOU!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

That's amazingly fast to travel coast to coast!!









Glad you are all satisfied so far, and apologies for the additional delay.


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

mine even got to Maine!!! 

Thanks Dwight it looks great!


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine turned up on the doorstep today. Looks good.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Got mine this afternoon. 
They look great!!! 
Thanks Dwight it is appreciated very much.!!!


----------



## bf2468 (Jun 24, 2013)

Dwight, 

I received a shirt and apron today. I am very happy with the end results. Thank you again for all of your time and effort. These are something that we all can be proud to wear. 

Bob


----------



## Garry Paine (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, My shirt arrived yesterday and it is great! Thanks for making them available, Garrett


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you all for checking in. I appreciate it. It's nice for me to know that people received them in good condition.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Just to satisfy my curiosity, how many people ordered something and how many of each of the various items were ordered? No names or quantity of items per person, just a total head and item count.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight

Got mine today. Thanks for doing this. Shirt looks really nice. Later RJD


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 05 Nov 2013 02:34 PM 
Just to satisfy my curiosity, how many people ordered something and how many of each of the various items were ordered? No names or quantity of items per person, just a total head and item count. 
A total of 25 people ordered a total of 50 shirts and aprons... 12 polos, 12 SS denim, 16 LS denim, and 10 aprons.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

So I take it that everyone who ordered SA gear has received it?


----------



## rookie (Aug 30, 2010)

Dwight- 

Just got back in town and the shirts were there. Shirts were beyond our expectations. 

Thank you for your efforts, we will wear them proudly. 


Monte


----------

